# JSP mit Select-Anweisung verbinden



## Steffie (4. Jan 2008)

Hallo ich würde gerne wenn man auf der Hauptseite in einer Menüsauswahl ein gewünschtes Kriterium anwählt das dementsprechend eine Seite geöffnet werden soll die zu den jeweiligen Kirterium passt also ein bsp:

Kunde wählt sich anmelden dann erschein ein Formular wo er sich anmelden kann....oder ein weiteres bespiel Kunde wählt Katalog erstellen dann soll ein Formular erscheinen wo der Kund ein Katalog erstellen kann.. Ohne das dann Ständig eine Neue Seite geladne wird ich hätte das gerne so das alles in der Hauptseite erscheint soblad man sich für etwas entschiedne hat was man machen möchte.. 



<body>
<form method="post" action="waehle.jsp">

<select name="kategorie" size="1">
<option selected="selected">Bitte w&hlen...</option>
<option value="1">Kunde anmelden</option>
<option value="2">BME Cat einlesen</option>
<option value="3">Katalog erstellen</option>
</select>

</form>
Wenn ich folgnde JSP einweisung in meine Hauptseite integrieren dann bekomm ich nur gelbe Ausrufezeichen angezeigt
</body> 


<iframe src="<%
if (request.getParameter("kategorie").equals("1")){%>
<%@ include file="Kundeanmelden.jsp"%>
<%}
if (request.getParameter("kategorie").equals("2")){%>
<%@ include file="Kataloerstellen.jsp"%>
<%}
else { %>
<%System.out.println("fuck"); %>
<% } %>"

"
width="800" height="500" frameborder="0" border="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0"></iframe>

Bitte helft mir weis echt nicht mehr weiter.....


----------



## Squall83 (4. Jan 2008)

Vielleicht werden böse Wörter zensiert? :lol: Insb. das f-Wort. 

Also ich bin grad in nem Semesterprojekt drin, wo auch jsp und ne Datenbank drin vorkommen. Allerdings verwenden wird EJB als Vermittler, also d.h. von der jsp aus kannst du beim Server ControllerBeans beantragen (das sind normale JAVA-Klassen mit ein paar kleinen Veränderungen) und von denen dann Methoden aufrufen, in denen DB-Zugriffe realisiert sind. Es dauert allerdings SEHR lange, bis man das alles verstanden hat (war zumindest in meinem Fall so).

Vielleicht weiß hier jemand einen einfacheren Weg, der für kleine Anwendungen besser geeignet ist?

Du könntest die Anwendung mal auf einem Server laufen lassen, den du bei dir am PC installiert hast, denn der gibt dir die Fehlermeldung genauer aus.

"Kataloerstellen.jsp" hat übrigens ein "g" zu wenig.


----------



## HLX (4. Jan 2008)

1. Was sagen denn die gelben Ausrufezeichen, warum sie da sind?
2. Hast du´s schonmal auf nem Tomcat ausprobiert?
3. Wenn du´s ausprobiert hast, schau dir mal den erzeugten HTML-Quelltext im Browser an. Vielleicht siehst du dann, was los ist.


----------



## Steffie (5. Jan 2008)

Hi ich verwende JBoss mit Easy Eclipse also da kommt immer die Meldung im Ausrufezeichen von muliple notation aber das kann nicht sein. Habt ihr vl. en beispiel wie man sowas lösen könnte bin leider noch am anfang meiner java karriere.


----------



## maki (5. Jan 2008)

```
<%@ include file="Kundeanmelden.jsp"%>
```
Dachte ich hätte dir schon gezeigt das das Quatsch ist:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=370433#370433

Doku lesen hilft wirklich, so wie du das anfängst wird das nix ausser frustrierend


----------



## Steffie (5. Jan 2008)

HI ich hab das Beispiel schon gesehn aber wie will man das mit einer If-Anweisung verbinden?

<jsp:include page="scripts/login.jsp" />
<jsp:include page="copyright.html" />
<jsp:include page="/index.html" />

<jsp:include page="scripts/login.jsp">
        <jsparam name="username" value="jsmith" />
</jsp:include>


----------



## maki (5. Jan 2008)

Weiss nicht, deine Links ignorieren den Context deiner Webapp.

Dazu kommt, das ich deine Aufgabe so nicht lösen würde, lieber für ein Template Framework entscheiden, es gibt so viele für JSP.

Wie steht es denn mit der Vorbildung?
Java?
Serlvets?
JSPs?
HTML/CSS/JavaScript?


----------



## Steffie (5. Jan 2008)

gehört hab ich das alles schon mal aber so richtig intensiv kann ich nur normales java.


----------



## function (5. Jan 2008)

also für eine vernünftige webpage solltest du aber zu erst dringenst html und css lernen. Ohne dies geht es einfach nicht. Ich verstehe auch noch nicht sowirklich warum du den neu aufruf einer seite vermeiden möchtest? wenn sich nur ein teil der seite ändert geht das ohne großen zeit verlust, weil der rest aus dem cache geladen wird!


----------



## Steffie (5. Jan 2008)

A ok und wie würde das dann bitte gehn sorry das ich so doof fragen muss aber steht toal auf em schlauch?


----------



## maki (5. Jan 2008)

selfhtml.de ist ein guter Anfang für JavaScript, HTML und CSS.

Danach solltest du dich in Servlets einarbeiten, dann in JSPs, dann solltest du dich für ein paar Frameworks entscheiden.


----------



## romzac (6. Jan 2008)

Wird hinter <iframe src= nicht schon das Ergebniss von den inkludierten JSP Daten hingeschrieben?

Wenn hinter scr= nur der Name von der JSP Seite stehen soll, kannst du dir das <%@ page include Gedönse sparen. Das ruft ja schon die JSP Seite auf, die erzeugt HTML Code, der dann direkt hinter src= geschrieben wird. Der kann aber vom Webbrowser bestimmt nicht verarbeitet werden, weil der Browser dort einen Dateinamen erwartet, den der Browser selber aufrufen möchte. Erst dieser Aufruf vom Brwoser auf an die JSP Datei sollte denn den HTML Inhalt für das IFrame erzeugen.


```
<iframe src=
<% if (request.getParameter("kategorie").equals("1")) { %> 
"Kundeanmelden.jsp"
<% }
```

Ergebnis im Quellcode:  <iframe src="Kundeanmelden.jsp">
Der Browser sieht die Stelle, und ruft dann selber Kundeanmelden.jsp auf, worauf der Server den entsprechenden HTML Code erzeugt und vom Browser im IFrame interpretiert wird.

...so meine Vermutung...


----------

